# Aurora Sealab, maybe?



## Gamma Goblin (Mar 27, 2008)

What’s the story with the Aurora Sealab- are the molds still around? I think this would make a great re-pop, studio scale modelers would go nuts; I’d easily take a half dozen.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Was Aurora's Sealab detailed enough,and if so,would a bigger scale be better.What was the size of Aurora's Sealab anyways.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

The Sealab kit is a fair size. I don't think that anyone would want anything other than an exact copy of the original as the Sealab is key to many iconic sci-fi filming miniatures of the past 30 years.

It would also look cool next to the Moebius Seaview...


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Mr Wabac

The Sealab is supposed to be 1/93 as per the instructions. But judging and comparing the size of the two diver figures included in the kit, I would place it more around 1/87 or HO scale......

Gaétan


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Sealab's main habitat structure was 57 feet in length. In 1/93 scale, that comes to about 7-3/8 inches; if the scale is closer to 1/87, it would be more like 7-7/8 inches.

Anyone who has the 1975 Aurora _Seaview_ reissue can get a pretty good idea of the size of the Sealab model -- the base is the same part in both kits.

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62180&stc=1&d=1215217815[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I was thinking of casting in resin and white metal with photo-etch I like to get feedback on it I was told it might not be a good one to produce.

Gil

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

That was a great kit - I'd like to see a repo of it just like it was. I still have the base, and some parts. I agree - I think that would go well with the Sea View Sub.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not that big... the base is the one used for the second 70s issue of the Seaview... so the lab is what 8" or 9" wide. Its a cool kit. Probably not as good as it seemed back then...


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Gamma Goblin said:


> What’s the story with the Aurora Sealab- are the molds still around? I think this would make a great re-pop, studio scale modelers would go nuts; I’d easily take a half dozen.


If a re-pop is not possible, another kit of interest would be the "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" Sealab, which is a very cool design and which was frequently seen on the series. That would be a really nice kit to go with the Seaview.

Jim


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

This is the first I have seen of this kit and I think it looks pretty cool. I wouldnt mind if someone brought this back.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JPhil123 said:


> If a re-pop is not possible, another kit of interest would be the "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" Sealab, which is a very cool design and which was frequently seen on the series. That would be a really nice kit to go with the Seaview.


I only watched _VTTBOTS_ sporadically back in the day, and I don't recall seeing any episodes featuring an underwater laboratory. What did it look like?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

This was a neat kit. I enjoyed just putting it togther.
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/SEALAB III PAGE.htm


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

According to the Fantastic Plastic website, the Aurora Sealab is in _*1/72*_ scale!

My head is spinning . . . must be rapture of the deep . . .


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I personally never saw any actual kits on the shelf of this particular model. All I saw was the 2-page spread this kit had in an old Aurora catalog I once had.

It strikes me that the lab shape itself is very reminiscent of a train tanker car but an HO tanker would be far too small for a proper Sealab in 1/72. I think. 

Still, that's a very unique model. When it came out, I was too young to truly appreciate what model conveys but as an adult now.... well, I have a different view on it now!

Would I buy one if Moebius ever released one? That's a good question! I don't know!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

scotpens said:


> I only watched _VTTBOTS_ sporadically back in the day, and I don't recall seeing any episodes featuring an underwater laboratory. What did it look like?


It was a dome sitting on threes tubes or, pedestals that were used to access the dome. There a docking hatch on top, but you only saw it used by the flying sub. I believe that the dome had a diamond patter to it.

David.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

scotpens said:


> I only watched _VTTBOTS_ sporadically back in the day, and I don't recall seeing any episodes featuring an underwater laboratory. What did it look like?


Hello...

The Sealab on VTTBOTS was essentially a half sphere on top, and a round base; sort of like a traditional looking astronomical observatory. A very good image can be seen in the episode called "Leviathan," about a scientist in an underwater installation who discovers a fissure to the earth's core, and who grows to gigantic proportions because of the isotopes and atomic material he was exposed to while making exploratory dives. The underwater lab was reused on the series in other episodes. If I ever can locate a good link I'll post it.

Jim


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I would definitely buy a Sealab if it were re-popped! No question about it!

Brad.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me in too. As a kid, I found the most fascinating model kits were ones with detailed interiors and lots of fiddly little parts -- not that I necessarily did the greatest job of building them! Never had a chance to do the Sealab back then, but I sure would have fun building one now.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Aurora once considered doing a companion kit to the Sealab, the Aluminaut: http://www.toys-n-cars.com/images/alum1.jpg
I really wish this one had been made.

David.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree, the _Aluminaut_ would have been a cool kit. The concept art shows the submarine apparently engaged in an undersea salvage or recovery operation. I see what looks like the nose section of a Navy or Air Force F-111.










BTW, the real _Aluminaut_ was in service only from 1964 to 1970, and is now on permanent exhibit at the Science Museum of Virginia in Richmond.


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

I would also buy a repop of this kit. It has been going for ridiculous prices on evilbay.

Also seen that this is one of the kits that the movie modelers loved to source. Here is a list from the RPF forum listing appropriate parts for Studio Scale models.


Escape Pod
2&3 (x4)
44 (x4)

Blockade Runner
64
2&3
46

2' Death Star Tiles
part 27 a/b (x25)
part 45 (x7)
part 46 (x4)
part 61 (2?)
part 61a (x5 or 7?)
part 62 (x2)
part 71 (x1)?
part 74 (x11)
part 76 (x1)
part 83 (x1)

Sandcrawler
1 A x 1
2 A x 1
3 A x 1
4 A x 1
2 x 1
3 x 1
4 x 1
7 x 1
12 x 1
13 x 1
26 x 10
29 x 1
29 A x 1
40 x 1
42 x 3
67 x 1
69 B x 1
71 x 1
77 x 1

5 foot Millennium Falcon
1 (x2)
4 (x14)
1, 2, 3, or 4 (Struts only. A total of 20 struts are needed. 16 of them can be cut off from 1 and 4 above.)
11 (x8)
12 (x2)
23 (x4)
24 (x10)
25 (x1)
26 (x2)
33 (x8)
41 (x4)
45 (x1)
56 (x11)
65 (x3)
70 (x1)
71 (x1)
78 (x8)
79 (x8)
84 (x1)

Turbo laser
40 x 1
41 x 1
65 x 1
71 x 2

X-Wing
83 (Clear) (x2)
19 (x2)
21 (x2)
18 (x2)
39 (x4)
62 (x4)
45 (x2?)
13 (x2)
78 (x2)
79 (x2)
9 (x4)

Colonial Movers
26 (x4)

Battlestar Galactica
53 (x4)
74 (x1)

ANH Star Destroyer
11 x 9
45 x 1


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, I'd buy one, too. I loved that kit.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

JPhil123 said:


> If a re-pop is not possible, another kit of interest would be the "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" Sealab, which is a very cool design and which was frequently seen on the series. That would be a really nice kit to go with the Seaview.
> 
> Jim


The mushroom shaped VTTBOTS sealab is available as a resin kit from Paragraphics.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow, talk about a thread that's been resurrected after quite a hiatus.

We have a kit of the Deep Sea Lab from VttBotS in scale with the large Seaview kit. It's out of stock right now, but JPG (our replacement caster) has completed all new molds and should be shipping the first run within the next week. Not only will production be more predictable, but the molds and their parts are far superior in quality to what we originally produced.

More info here.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Aurora Sealab,...........take one railroad tank car, add some Evergreen tubes, some sheet plastic end boxes, the base from the Moebius 1/350 scale Seaview, add some modeler magic, a little skill, some yellow paint a US Navy decal and ...........Viola...one Sealab. Not really that hard of a kitbash I might add.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I doubt that Frank would* *touch it....

Z
*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can see Atlantis giving it a shot. I wonder if Revell still has the molds. It was a pretty cool kit and not a bad one at all to start with.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I would love a repop of this.

I remember when it first came out and how cool it looked.

However, that coincided with that phase in a guys life when his time and money are spent pursuing a different hobby! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I think the Sealab would be a great ex-Aurora kit choice for Moebius
Models especially considering the success they have had with the 
VTTBS series kit line.

fortress


----------



## khabibulin (Mar 23, 2014)

*1969 Aurora Sealab III*

I just posted my mint 1969 Aurora US Navy Sealab III on the marketplace.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I remember seeing the SEALAB on the shelves but they were too expensive for me in the early 70's......would sure like to have one of those kits today


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hate to be Debbie-Downer, but shouldn't this discussion be under the Moebius Wish List sticky???

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Same with the Wolfman talk


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

There is a thread from Atlantis on the modeling forum soliciting input for models. Sea Lab was discussed. Atlantis said it would cost 80 or 90 $, also said too risky unless done as a Kickstarter.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> There is a thread from Atlantis on the modeling forum soliciting input for models. Sea Lab was discussed. Atlantis said it would cost 80 or 90 $, also said too risky unless done as a Kickstarter.


Not surprised- that kit has a ton of parts, that is why it was the second favorite kit for bashing with (I think the Saturn V was the first most commonly used...)


----------

